# Hedstrom Power Ped Electro Drive Children's Electric Bicycle



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi,
I am trying to locate any promotional literature, original instructions, dates of production and approximate current value for this bike. All of my efforts via the internet or the Bicycle Museum of America have been unsuccessful thus far. Any help I can receive will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## partsguy (Oct 3, 2015)

Late 1970s-mid 80s


----------

